# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Apple Glass, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple Glasses release date, price, news, leaks and what we know so far"
Apple Glass could be announced this year

by Gerald Lynch, James Peckham
May 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Apple Glass AR lenses: release date, price, specs and leaks

May 23, 2020

tomsguide.com/news/apple-glasses

----------

